# Guess what this makes.



## Bernd (Mar 5, 2008)

I had forgotten I had this casting. Its made from bronze and makes a very nice tool when complete. I thought Id put this up and see if any one can identify what this casting makes when completed. Ill post a pictured of a completed unit on Sunday or as soon as somebody can identify it. Please PM me with your guesses. The person who gets it right will be decided by the date and time stamp of their posting. Your prize.? : A tour of my shop and a beverage of your choosing.   Oh, BTW, the wife cooks a great meal too. 8)

Here are the pics. The base is 4 long by 3 wide. Over all height is 3.


----------



## jpaul (Mar 5, 2008)

I am guessing that this is a Keyway Slotting Attachment for the Lathe. My guess is based on my desire to have such a tool. In other words, if this was my casting, I would make the Keyway Tool from it.

MGD is my beverage of choice. I come cheap.


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 5, 2008)

Before I take a guess, do you pay the air fare as well?

John


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it for a tool and cutter grinder similar to a 'Kennet'?

Beverage of choice Stella Artois (reassuringly expensive) or Guinness.

Al


----------



## old-biker-uk (Mar 6, 2008)

George Thomas Versatile Dividing Head body casting.?(centre of box  here).
Though they usually come in cast iron not bronze
Mark


----------



## kellswaterri (Mar 6, 2008)

an adjustable scribing gauge?


----------



## Bernd (Mar 6, 2008)

old-biker-uk  said:
			
		

> George Thomas Versatile Dividing Head body casting.?(centre of box  here).
> Though they usually come in cast iron not bronze
> Mark



Folks, we have a winner. That's exactly what it is. Old-biker-uk identified it correctly. :bow: 

Bogstandard, I would have payed your airfare. I would dearly like to meet you. You seem like a very fascinating person and I could learn a lot from you first hand. Now What was you guess?

And to those other members who tried to identify the casting a big thank you for having a bit of fun. The invitation still stands even if you didn't get the right answer. 

I've had this casting for 20 or more years. When I first got on the interent back in those early days I had a subscripition to CompuServe. Anybody remember that one? I belonged both to a train forum and a metal working forum. This casting was a result of a group effort. The guy har cast it called himself "bronzecaster" IIRC. He made the mold and did the casting. He also made a video (VHS) of the project. The one video was mailed to each person involved with the project. You watched and then sent it to the next person the list and so on. I wish now I could have made a copy of it.

And as promised here's a picture of the finished product. It's a scan from Guy Lautard's book. The Bedside Reader.






Unfortunatly I never got a copy of the book that describes the build of this unit. Powwer Model Supply Co. sold it at one time. That's the source Lautard gives. But that was quite a while ago. So I have a request. Can somebody point me to were I might find the book "Dividing & Graduating" by George Thomas. It's 160 pages and has all the info.

P.S. I figured it would be a UK member that would come up with the answer since it was originally designed there. 

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Mar 6, 2008)

old-biker-uk  said:
			
		

> (centre of box  here).
> Though they usually come in cast iron not bronze
> Mark



Mark, 

Nice tools in that box. Gives me a bit of tool envey.  :big:

Bernd


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 6, 2008)

Bernd,

I would like to have a guess, but because I now know the answer it would be cheating, and anyway, my thoughts were way out.

John


----------



## old-biker-uk (Mar 6, 2008)

I made my Versatile Dividing Head when it was originally serialised by Mr Thomas in the Model Engineer starting Vol. 145.pp329 (1979). I think the GHT book on Dividing came out some time later.
BTW the VDH is one of the most usefull accessories that I have made, being machined on the Myford it is dead on the centre height of the lathe so, for example, cross drilling round stock is easy, no struggling to find the centre height !
Mark


----------



## djc (Mar 6, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> ...I have a request. Can somebody point me to were I might find the book "Dividing & Graduating" by George Thomas.



Not in print as that title any more. Go to http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/ and in their current 'top ten' list click on number six, 'Workshop Techniques'. It's also worth buying the number one book, 'Model Engineers Workshop Manual' as this is the companion volume.


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 6, 2008)

> Not in print as that title any more. Go to http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/ and in their current 'top ten' list click on number six, 'Workshop Techniques'. It's also worth buying the number one book, 'Model Engineers Workshop Manual' as this is the companion volume.




i have that book, 'Workshop Techniques', afaik, its just two (DH & universal pillar tool) he wrote lumped together so what you need Bernd. Besides, what shop is complete without a UPT, right?


----------



## Bernd (Mar 6, 2008)

djc  said:
			
		

> Not in print as that title any more. Go to http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/ and in their current 'top ten' list click on number six, 'Workshop Techniques'. It's also worth buying the number one book, 'Model Engineers Workshop Manual' as this is the companion volume.



Thanks djc. Just ordered the books now. Wonder how long it will be before they send them over the pond.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Mar 6, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> i have that book, 'Workshop Techniques', afaik, its just two (DH & universal pillar tool) he wrote lumped together so what you need Bernd. Besides, what shop is complete without a UPT, right?



And that's why I just ordered both books. See my message to djc above. I also want a pillar tool. 

Thanks,
Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Mar 26, 2008)

djc  said:
			
		

> Not in print as that title any more. Go to http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/ and in their current 'top ten' list click on number six, 'Workshop Techniques'. It's also worth buying the number one book, 'Model Engineers Workshop Manual' as this is the companion volume.



I was a bit hesitant ordering from across the pond, but gave it a shot. I received both books suggested above today. They are fantastic. Guess I'll be spending some time reading them. They have lots of info in them. Glad I got them. Maybe now I'll build my Versatile Dividing Head. No, am going to build it. ;D

Thanks for that link djc.

Bernd


----------



## firebird (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi

We went to a steam ralley yesterday and while there I bought a small butane torch for £4.00






A test on a couple of small pieces of scrap brass proved it more than capable of silver soldering. Being small with a dine jet makes it very easy to use on small items. I can see it will be very handy.











Cheers

Rich


----------

